# BritCubes - Brand New UK Cubing Store!



## joeteee (May 4, 2019)

Hello everyone, Joe here!

I'm super excited to announce the launch of BritCubes, a new cubing store based in the UK. Our main aim when opening was to make sure from day 1 we were offering great prices and service, with a big focus on the speed cubing community. 

We are launching with a full range of WCA Puzzles, from 2x2-7x7 as well as the side puzzles, with products such as the new Moyu Weilong WR M for only £23.99, and the QiYI Valk 2 M for only £12.99! We are also offering free shipping for our first 50 orders, so now is a great time to check us out. 

You can check out the website at this link:

https://www.britcubes.co.uk

If you need anything, don't hesitate to get in touch! 

- Joe


----------



## joeteee (May 4, 2019)

Thank you to everyone who's check us out so far, if you want to get in touch via email, the email is [email protected] !


----------



## SenorJuan (May 4, 2019)

Good Luck with your new venture, Joe.
A shortcut to your site is on my desktop, right alongside "how to bake a carrot cake" and "how to mix bricklaying mortar" , for info!


----------



## joeteee (May 4, 2019)

SenorJuan said:


> Good Luck with your new venture, Joe.
> A shortcut to your site is on my desktop, right alongside "how to bake a carrot cake" and "how to mix bricklaying mortar" , for info!



I'm sure it fits in very nicely alongside those other two unrelated things! If you need anything, don't hesitate to get in touch.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (May 5, 2019)

joeteee said:


> Hello everyone, Joe here!
> 
> I'm super excited to announce the launch of BritCubes, a new cubing store based in the UK. Our main aim when opening was to make sure from day 1 we were offering great prices and service, with a big focus on the speed cubing community.
> 
> ...


Hi! I don’t live in the UK or anywhere near it, so I unfortunately won’t be a customer, but I always enjoy seeing ventures like these come to light. I quickly browsed your store, and I love it. The interface is very clean and works well as a store, and the prices seem very fair and reasonable. I do have an idea, though. You don’t have to accept this idea at all, but I think it might work. I saw the lingao clock in your store. Most of us know very well that ootb, they are terrible and need breaking in and set up to be good. Possibly you could have a service where you magnetize clocks? I know I would enjoy seeing custom clocks made by a cube retailer. One store used to do it, but they don’t anymore and if you want to get a magnetic clock you have to buy a Chinese one, one from a person who makes them (not affiliated to a store), or you have to do it yourself. I’ve done it myself once, and it really isn’t that hard to get used to. I understand how hard it is to run a business, but I think that service would add a touch of personality that no other store currently has.


----------



## AegisSharp (May 5, 2019)

I just checked out your website it seems quite good. I'm glad to have another cube store in the UK as I have previously been ordering from chinese stores for the prices, but this may get me to switch.


----------



## joeteee (May 5, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> Hi! I don’t live in the UK or anywhere near it, so I unfortunately won’t be a customer, but I always enjoy seeing ventures like these come to light. I quickly browsed your store, and I love it. The interface is very clean and works well as a store, and the prices seem very fair and reasonable. I do have an idea, though. You don’t have to accept this idea at all, but I think it might work. I saw the lingao clock in your store. Most of us know very well that ootb, they are terrible and need breaking in and set up to be good. Possibly you could have a service where you magnetize clocks? I know I would enjoy seeing custom clocks made by a cube retailer. One store used to do it, but they don’t anymore and if you want to get a magnetic clock you have to buy a Chinese one, one from a person who makes them (not affiliated to a store), or you have to do it yourself. I’ve done it myself once, and it really isn’t that hard to get used to. I understand how hard it is to run a business, but I think that service would add a touch of personality that no other store currently has.



Hiya, 

That's a really interesting idea actually! In the past I have considered utilising other people to outsource the making of magnetic cubes as I'm not sure how much time it would take up. We're certainly looking at things we could offer that are unique to us, hence why we do the price matching etc. Thank you very much for your suggestion, and we'll be certainly looking to continue growing and developing!

Joe


----------



## joeteee (May 5, 2019)

AegisSharp said:


> I just checked out your website it seems quite good. I'm glad to have another cube store in the UK as I have previously been ordering from chinese stores for the prices, but this may get me to switch.



Thank you very much for the kind words! We really appreciate it. If you want anything, don't hesitate to get in touch.


----------



## joeteee (May 5, 2019)

Thank you to everyone who's checked out and supported the store so far. It has been really good to have such strong support when we first start out, and I look forward to working on building the store into a great place in the future!


----------



## AegisSharp (May 6, 2019)

Are you planning to get stickerless cubes or just black ones? I personally prefer stickerless big cubes as having to replace stickers on them is a pain.


----------



## joeteee (May 6, 2019)

AegisSharp said:


> Are you planning to get stickerless cubes or just black ones? I personally prefer stickerless big cubes as having to replace stickers on them is a pain.



Hiya, 

Certainly looking at it! Whilst we are initially stocking black, we will hopefully be progressing to stocking at least black, white and stickerless for the majority of the range we offer. If you have a particular order you're looking for, don't hesitate to email us on [email protected] and we will be able to order it in for you!

Regards Joe


----------



## The_Gaming_Cuber (May 6, 2019)

I might switch to this store, but I want a wider variation of puzzles and stickerless cubes. E.g I need the thunderclap 4x4s. Take your time tho. However kewbz.co.uk works for me


----------



## joeteee (May 6, 2019)

The_Gaming_Cuber said:


> I might switch to this store, but I want a wider variation of puzzles and stickerless cubes. E.g I need the thunderclap 4x4s. Take your time tho. However kewbz.co.uk works for me



No worries! As we are brand new, I understand it's a big leap for people to take to transfer over from their usual store. However, we will be aiming to continue to grow and provide the absolute best service we can.


----------



## joeteee (May 8, 2019)

Once again, thanks for all the support! Fresh stock will be on its way shortly, and we will be continuing to expand our range and offer more. If you're interested in perhaps making sponsored content or being sponsored for Speedsolving, don't hesitate to get in touch!


----------



## joeteee (May 12, 2019)

We have now added both a blog, and a testimonials section to the website! You can check out the new additions here:

https://www.britcubes.co.uk/britblogs


----------



## parksidetad (May 13, 2019)

Good to see a few more cube stores opening up. I remember a store called cubit or something like that a while back, and really enjoyed shopping there until they vanished!


----------



## joeteee (May 14, 2019)

parksidetad said:


> Good to see a few more cube stores opening up. I remember a store called cubit or something like that a while back, and really enjoyed shopping there until they vanished!



Hiya! Thanks for the support. There was a store called letscubit who were great back in the day! It's a tough business, but we're hoping to make a real good go of it.


----------



## M Cube (May 24, 2019)

Is your price match true? I find all the cube in ukcube.com is cheaper than yours? Or the ukcube is your plan B?


----------



## joeteee (May 24, 2019)

M Cube said:


> Is your price match true? I find all the cube in ukcube.com is cheaper than yours? Or the ukcube is your plan B?



Hiya, 

Not sure what website you're referring to, do you mean UKCubestore? Anyway, our price match system works to that if you send us screenshots of a quote or prices from a cheaper site for the same product, we will beat that price if you order from us, and give you a code for 10% off your next order. Hope that's cleared it up 

Regards Joe


----------



## M Cube (May 25, 2019)

joeteee said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Not sure what website you're referring to, do you mean UKCubestore? Anyway, our price match system works to that if you send us screenshots of a quote or prices from a cheaper site for the same product, we will beat that price if you order from us, and give you a code for 10% off your next order. Hope that's cleared it up
> 
> Regards Joe


Let us beat it MoYu Aosu GTS V2 M
https://www.britcubes.co.uk/store/p11/moyu-aosu-gts2m.html £29.99 
https://www.ukcube.com/product/moyu-aosu-gts2-m/ £26.45 
How about that?


----------



## joeteee (May 25, 2019)

M Cube said:


> Let us beat it MoYu Aosu GTS V2 M
> https://www.britcubes.co.uk/store/p11/moyu-aosu-gts2m.html £29.99
> https://www.ukcube.com/product/moyu-aosu-gts2-m/ £26.45
> How about that?



Well, If a customer came forward to purchase the same product from us, we would be happy to match the price for them


----------



## joeteee (May 26, 2019)

We've just uploaded our FIRST EVER YouTube video, you can check it out here:


----------



## joeteee (Jun 2, 2019)

New video if anyone wants to check it out:


----------



## joeteee (Jun 10, 2019)

Massive unboxing, and 8 new products. Today is a good day:


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jun 10, 2019)

joeteee said:


> Massive unboxing, and 8 new products. Today is a good day:


Where do you get your cubes from as a retailer?

The transparent cubes are the Jelly cubes. You should probably know that as a cube retailer. 

Also: Why do you not sell stickerless?


----------



## joeteee (Jun 14, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> Where do you get your cubes from as a retailer?
> 
> The transparent cubes are the Jelly cubes. You should probably know that as a cube retailer.
> 
> Also: Why do you not sell stickerless?



Hiya, 

We work with a great supplied. And it just caught me off guard as we were expecting black! At this current moment in time, we don't have the availability to stock multiple colour options for our range, and would rather focus on adding more products than adding more colours for existing products. We will be hoping to add stickerless and colour options going forward, but we are only in our second month!

Regards Joe


----------



## joeteee (Jun 14, 2019)

We're running a 2x2 Yuxin Panda Giveaway over on YouTube! Check it out here:


----------



## joeteee (Jun 19, 2019)

New Youtube video! Looking at an 80s Cubing Book:


----------



## joeteee (Jun 21, 2019)

Really exciting announcement today. So, as a store, we will now be offering the chance for you to trade-in your old puzzles, for cash or a store coupon! As well as this, we will also be selling used products in the store, all of which will be fully checked and set-up before they're sent out to you. You can find out more here:

https://www.britcubes.co.uk/why-britcubes.html


----------



## joeteee (Jun 22, 2019)

New video, explaining new things going on with the store. 

https://youtu.be/vrVSKxnHLYg
https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...fw8ZQPRH-zwFoEPN9AOD9U93iy3CapW8xWAIk-l_qkY6I


----------



## joeteee (Jun 25, 2019)

New video, a review of the Gan 249 V2M! Please check it out:


----------



## ~Octavian~ (Jun 28, 2019)

M Cube said:


> Let us beat it MoYu Aosu GTS V2 M
> https://www.britcubes.co.uk/store/p11/moyu-aosu-gts2m.html £29.99
> https://www.ukcube.com/product/moyu-aosu-gts2-m/ £26.45
> How about that?



I am not related in any way to britcubes but if you look at kewbz.co.uk at gan 356x its 51 ponds while at britcubes its only 37 pounds. so thats not so bad at all.


----------



## joeteee (Jun 28, 2019)

~Octavian~ said:


> I am not related in any way to britcubes but if you look at kewbz.co.uk at gan 356x its 51 ponds while at britcubes its only 37 pounds. so thats not so bad at all.



Thanks for the comment! We love Kewbz as a store and think they're absolutely great, but we're just trying to do what we can to encourage people to choose us


----------



## Luke Terzich (Jul 2, 2019)

~Octavian~ said:


> I am not related in any way to britcubes but if you look at kewbz.co.uk at gan 356x its 51 ponds while at britcubes its only 37 pounds. so thats not so bad at all.



You just compared the GAN X ipg V5 from Britcubes to the Numerical IPG at KewbzUK (just pointing out)

The ipg v5 is the cheaper variant of the two.


----------



## joeteee (Jul 4, 2019)

Announcing the winners of our 2x2 Yuxin Panda Giveaway! Check it out:


----------



## joeteee (Jul 10, 2019)

Thank you for all the support on the YouTube and website. Please check out this little update video:


----------



## joeteee (Jul 15, 2019)

Massive day for the store. We've just added the most new products we've ever added, with new colour options for almost all our existing products, as well as several brand-new products arriving in the coming 24 hours. Make sure you don't miss out, and have a look at all this awesome new stuff:

https://www.britcubes.co.uk


----------



## joeteee (Jul 16, 2019)

New video up! Unboxing the motherload of new puzzles. Enjoy


----------



## joeteee (Aug 27, 2019)

Massive new unboxing today, and ten new products on the store. Check it out:


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 12, 2019)

Here is my full and completely unbiased review of Britcubes. The order was of a YJ Yuchuang V2M, review can be seen in the Product Reviews section.

*Website*
The website features an easy-to-use, simple interface with contact details for customer service easy to access. As the stock is constantly expanding, be sure to keep an eye on the New Products section whilst this company continues to grow and expand its current collection.

*Purchase*
I was wanting a new 5x5 so decided to go for the Yuchuang in stickerless, which was readily available by the store. Placing my order was simple and delivery was a consistent £3.00 for Royal Mail First Class, cheaper than other speedcube stores in the UK. The product is £8.99 on the store, a competitive price in comparison to other stores. A quick comparison is shown below:

Britcubes - £8.99
KewbzUK - £10.99
PuzzleStore - Product Not Available

*Customer Service*
The customer service from the purchase to the delivery has been outstanding. The product was sent out on the same day and was received on the morning two working days later. Service was prompt and hassle-free and it was evident that care was taken in ensuring the product arrived on time. The product arrived carefully package, as well as a personalised note thanking me for purchasing from the store.

*Extra Features*
The store also features a *price match scheme*, where if a product is cheaper elsewhere, the store would be willing to match the price and give 10% off your next order. I was interested to see a *Cube Trade* scheme in place, where your old cubes will be exchanged for either cash or coupon, something I might be considering in future. The store is willing to accept *requests* for certain cubes to bring in stock, so if there is any product you would like to see at Britcubes, be sure to contact Joe using his email: [email protected].

Overall, I will definitely become a regular customer to Britcubes. I understand that the company is still in its early stages so people may not be interested in switching stores but be sure to leave your support for Joe on both their Social Media and their Youtube Channel as well as commenting on their blogs - BritBlogs on their website to help the store grow.

Youtube - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZM197FPM_YqvQLxIKoANEg
Facebook - https://www.facebook.com/britcubes/


----------



## joeteee (Sep 24, 2019)

We have streamlined the way UK shipping works when shopping from BritCubes, to make it simpler for all our wonderful customers! If you're interested in reading about the changes, it's all explained in this blog post:

https://www.britcubes.co.uk/britblogs/simplifying-shipping


----------



## joeteee (Jan 28, 2020)

Hello everyone! Today is very exciting, because we launch our brand new website! It's looking pretty awesome if you ask us. Check it out here:

https://www.britcubes.co.uk


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 28, 2020)

joeteee said:


> Hello everyone! Today is very exciting, because we launch our brand new website! It's looking pretty awesome if you ask us. Check it out here:
> 
> https://www.britcubes.co.uk


Great job, Joe. The company has come a long way in the last few months.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 28, 2020)

joeteee said:


> Hello everyone! Today is very exciting, because we launch our brand new website! It's looking pretty awesome if you ask us. Check it out here:
> 
> https://www.britcubes.co.uk



Website looks great!


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 29, 2020)

Wow they are so cheap, do you ship to oz and at what price


----------

